# Problema con youtube



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ho un problema con youtube, che non riguarda la visualizzazione dei video ma ben altro!!

Il sito si vede proprio in modo diverso, il layout sembra risalente a quando hanno inventato la connessione a internet!
E il problema è che sulla rete non riesco a trovare soluzioni. Ho provato anche a installare l'ultima versione di adobe flash player ma niente.. sempre lo stesso problema. Premetto che ho fatto formattare il computer a causa di alcuni problemi al disco dati, perché prima della formattazione non avevo problemi simili.

Cosa e come posso fare?

L'immagine l'ho messa in spoiler



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Butcher (17 Dicembre 2014)

A volte succede anche a me, ma semplicemente a causa di connessione lenta. Non saprei proprio, provato una pulizia della cache con CCleaner?


----------



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A volte succede anche a me, ma semplicemente a causa di connessione lenta. Non saprei proprio, provato una pulizia della cache con CCleaner?



No però ogni tipo di browser mi da lo stesso problema con youtube, anche mozilla ed explorer tanto per farti un esempio.


----------



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ahahahah sarò destinato a rimanere con youtube cosi!!


----------



## BB7 (17 Dicembre 2014)

Non vedo la foto sotto spoiler


----------



## de sica (18 Dicembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non vedo la foto sotto spoiler


----------



## BB7 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ma sei sicuro di aver cancellato bene i cookie e il resto? Dopodichè refresha con Ctrl+f5


----------



## de sica (18 Dicembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro di aver cancellato bene i cookie e il resto? Dopodichè refresha con Ctrl+f5



Ho eliminato i cookie di chrome andando su "altri strumenti" e poi "cancella dati navigazione". Però da sempre lo stesso problema..
forse dovrei fare in altra maniera?


----------



## Canonista (18 Dicembre 2014)

Che connessione hai?
Perché sembra non caricare i profili.


----------



## de sica (18 Dicembre 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Che connessione hai?
> Perché sembra non caricare i profili.



I dati adesso non me li ricordo, però quando feci l'adsl stavo con Tele2


----------



## de sica (19 Dicembre 2014)

Risolto


----------



## Canonista (19 Dicembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Risolto



Cos'era alla fine?


----------



## de sica (19 Dicembre 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Cos'era alla fine?



Credo ci fosse un problema con il router, quindi con la connessione, che non caricava i dati del sito. Ho spento e riavviato il router e adesso va


----------



## de sica (19 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque ho scoperto che ho un problema con i DNS, perché su chrome adesso mi carica youtube ma su mozilla per esempio no. Non riesco neanche a collegarmi al router per cambiare le impostazioni, uffa


----------

